

The liveliest mind in New York - telemachos
http://nymag.com/news/features/64626/

======
telemachos
An article about Tony Judt, a historian of contemporary Europe. He was
diagnosed with ALS in 2008.

The article is longish, and the details of his work may not interest you, but
his attitude towards his work, intellectual integrity and life & death are
well worth reading.

